# Best (and worst) Satellite Internet Providors



## onedavester (Nov 2, 2000)

Those of who have chosen to live "off the grid" who still desire some measure of bandwidth have no choice but to use Satellite internet.Only a few years ago there was only one choice for this service, Starband. Now there are some alternatives out there and the prices and availability are starting to make people take a more serious look as a dependable way of getting broadband. Unfortunately two of the companies have become arrogant in thinking they were the only game in town and have both oversold there service so the limitations on bandwidth usage make them almost useless except for websurfing and to check e-mail. Now there is a third company out there that is going to set the playing field in this service for the near future. The company is called Skyfx, http://skyfx.us. and there Northeastern United States division http://northeastruralbroadband.com.

This company is taking the country by storm by using old fashioned customer service combined with low monthly fees and startup costs as well as having nothing but Americans doing there technical support. There technology is a little simpler than the "two-way" satellite providers in that they still use a phone line for the upload portion. As a result of using the phone line for the uploads, the latency that is typical of satellite internet is cut in half and makes online gaming, at least RPG games possible. I started this thread for two reasons. One to let us "country folks" know that there is an affordable broadband solution out there, and two to ask people to post both there good and bad experiences regarding satellite ISP's.


----------

